# High idle after cleaning carbs



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Pretty sure that rpm's should be set with boat in water, idling, in forward gear.
Setting idle from muffs doesn't compensate for back pressure caused by water level.
Failure to set idle using the proper method results in stalling when shifting from neutral into gear.


----------



## thawk (Apr 1, 2011)

Sounds about right...plus with our temperatures dipping lower after this cold front, the motor may not have been warm enough on the muffs to idle regularly.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

not sure where you are but in colder weather shes gonna idle higher especially with clean carbs 

on the muffs at idle you want the idle to be around 11-1200rpm and in the water itll be around 900 due to the back pressure created by the water 
make sure the idle lever is against the stop and check your idle timing as it may have gotten thrown off when you cleaned the carbs


----------



## thawk (Apr 1, 2011)

Put it in the water, idles at around 900 in gear. Runs fantastic, no stalling, I'm pretty stoked that cleaning the carbs did the trick


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah man glad to hear it it makes a hell of a difference doesnt it?


----------

